# Anybody ever tried Weight Watchers?



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been thinking about trying the Weight Watchers for men online program. I seem incapable of losing weight despite riding 6-10 hours a week all summer long. I managed to knock off about 10-12 lbs. between March and June, but then got stuck at about 215 and haven't moved since then. I really need to be at about 180 or less. I am tired of getting dropped by skinny guys every time the road or trail points uphill. I am thinking about going to the Transylvania Epic next June and would love to come in something other than dead last on every stage.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

mikeridesabike said:


> I have been thinking about trying the Weight Watchers for men online program. I seem incapable of losing weight despite riding 6-10 hours a week all summer long. I managed to knock off about 10-12 lbs. between March and June, but then got stuck at about 215 and haven't moved since then. I really need to be at about 180 or less. I am tired of getting dropped by skinny guys every time the road or trail points uphill. I am thinking about going to the Transylvania Epic next June and would love to come in something other than dead last on every stage.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


If you have the money to burn, it will probably work for you.

I used the "My Plate" feature at Living Healthy for Men: Weight Loss, Fitness Training, & Food | LIVESTRONG.COM. It was easy. No rocks and twigs diet restriction or special meals, just be honest with yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you eat bread? If so, try 50% less over the course of a month (as in: if you make a sandwich, only use one slice instead of two- or make what you'd typically eat and skip the bread all together).


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Switch to wheat and whole grains. Eat healthy watch your portions and you will drop weight. I also cut out soda and switched to water instead.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive cut out alot of my bread intake..I think that bread really packs on the pounds at least for me it does...there are certain things I eat that I watch for calories...but I eat regular meals...I also watch the starches because I am diabetic...the snacks I eat are weight watchers..I eat the ice cream chocolate bars and the strawberry bars (they are both very tasty)..I ride about 3-4 times a week...oh I also snack on honey roasted peanuts..Ive lost about 20 pounds in 2 months..so I feel like Im doing a good job...I am trying to not be diabetic anymore...that is my goal...and to try to get down to 180-190..I am 246...this summer I was 262.


----------



## mango12 (Sep 5, 2009)

Lost 105 lbs. on Weight Watchers 4 years ago, it will teach how to eat. I still follow it today. I am now 225 ride a single speed only mtn bike and a geared road bike. great diet for me , you still get to eat good things. biggest thing is you quit eating so much of is bread ,cheese, and mayonaise.It gives you structure in your diet. might take a bite of fried food but not much. it changed my life, i am almost 49 and take no meds what so ever, and thrash guys in their 20s on the trails.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. I already eat whole grain bread whenever I have the chance. I went ahead and signed up for the online WW thing today. I am supposed to eat 40 "points" a day, whatever that means. I guess I better read up on it and chow down this weekend before I start this thing next week.


----------



## Bigrocks (May 14, 2004)

If you are not already, it would help if you add some resistance training and make it a regular part of your life. This will not only help increase your metabolism but also improve your endurance on the bike. 

20 minutes every other day. Maybe use one of those DVDs like p90x or get a balance ball. You could also have a personal trainer help you set up a program. Focus on core strenght. 

Good luck


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I usually do weight training quite a bit during the winter, but once I start riding hard in the Spring, I drop the gym and stay on the bike. It's just about time to start back.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

mikeridesabike said:


> I have been thinking about trying the Weight Watchers for men online program. I seem incapable of losing weight despite riding 6-10 hours a week all summer long. I managed to knock off about 10-12 lbs. between March and June, but then got stuck at about 215 and haven't moved since then. I really need to be at about 180 or less. I am tired of getting dropped by skinny guys every time the road or trail points uphill. I am thinking about going to the Transylvania Epic next June and would love to come in something other than dead last on every stage.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


I use the WW diet onine and it works great, if you follow it as you're suppose to, and, drink plenty of water. I've never been hungry on the diet. Instead of using all my points for 3 meals, I try to have a light breakfast, lunch, and dinner and have something every hour I'm awake, whether it be a yogurt, fruit, etc. I typically don't use the 'weekly' points; just the daily ones. Remember though, the closer you are to your goal weight the slower the weight will come off, but WW has the most success with keeping the weight off. Good luck!


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, a month into this thing and I am down about 5 lbs. Lost 3 the first week, then stuck for 2 weeks and then 2 more this past week. On the activity calculator, a 5 hour MTB ride gets you 74 extra points, which is like 2 days worth of eating. I will be happy if I can just get through December without gaining anything. I always manage to pack on about 7 lbs over the winter, so not gaining would almost be like losing 7 lbs. I did cheat last Saturday night and have a 1/2 lb. burger and fries at Fuddruckers. It was good.


----------



## buckfiddious (Nov 14, 2011)

Coming in late to this one, If you've got an Iphone (or a droid, probably) there's a couple programs that help you track calories- those have helped me a lot when I needed them.

The only downside is there's nothing to keep you from just stopping logging calories or meals...

Lose it! for iphone has been pretty good.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

You might want to look into Nutrisystem too. I just started a week and a half ago. I plan to only weigh myself once a week. But as of the first week, I dropped 12 pounds. I don't expect that to be typical, but it was encouraging. The nice thing is that it is a lot less thinking than WW. I kept track for the first week with the iPhone app. But it is not totally necessary once you figure out a typical day and what it takes to satisfy you. Also, the cost is justified when you take into consideration how much you would otherwise spend on groceries and going out/fast food/snacks. I'm excited to see how much I can drop before the season starts. Oh and BTW, I have been working overtime at work, so I haven't really been working out much. So if I factor a good ride or spin in there, I think I can lose more. Good luck to you and your goals


----------



## Borch (Sep 30, 2011)

That was my only issue with the WW program. The losses are not always very visible and therefore, for me anyways, not very motivating to continue. That and the fact that I can't afford it anymore.


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

W.W. works. 
its crazy, cause you can still eat burgers and stuff, but as long as your in your daily points, you will lose weight.
i know it sounds crazy, but i was eating mcdonalds for quick lunches on busy days, and ate salad for dinner or whatever would keep in my points, and i would loose like 3-5 lbs a week. 
Subway will be your best friend if you eat out tho. Low points, and good meals.


----------



## cuatroXcuatro (Dec 1, 2010)

I used it for a few months starting just over a year ago. Lost 35+ pounds. The new system they have now lets you eat all the veggies and fruit you want which is great. I still follow it now, keep everything in a spreadsheet instead of using and paying for their online tool. I pile up cycling points during the week and use them along with you weekly allotment of "free" points to eat all I want and drink all the beer I want on the weekend.
As mentioned above, it teaches you how to eat, I check the contents of EVERYTHING I eat, avoiding fat as much as I can.


----------



## PinkFloyd (Nov 24, 2011)

I lost 40 lbs (260 down to 220) between March and October of this year via road biking and doing the Herbalife protein shake plan. I'm 51. You sub in a shake for 2 of your meals each day and add a mid-morning and mid-afternoon protein snack w/ a serving of fruit or veggie. Make your carbs stuff like whole grains and other things that have a low glycemic index. The first 30 lbs fell off pretty easily. The last 10 was hard work and dedication. I want to drop another 5-10 (and will). My energy level has been somewhat higher than before the diet.

I never was a big fan of protein shakes or of Herbalife before (and I do not sell any of it), but their shakes (doctored up with a scoop of sugar-free/fat-free pudding and some sugar-free coffee flavoring syrup (like Davinci) are quite tasty and I've not gotten tired of them yet. I use latte and vanilla as the chocolate shake mix is not at all to my liking. A good metal-geared blender (like the $55-60 Oster beehive w/ upside-down mixer cups) is key.

Favorite protein bar - Pure Protein chocolate chip variety that you can buy at Walmart. Zone Perfect chocolate mint bar (also at Walmart) is also excellent. Wally World also sells the yummy Joseph's flax seed pitas in the deli area that are low-cal, high in protein/whole grains and low in carbs. I tend to use them and similar wraps instead of bread.

Best wishes on your efforts.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm down 47 from Aug 1 until today - from two-fitty to two-oh-three. heading for 185 as an intermediate goal then see where my body needs/wants to be. I was as low as 142 for awhile in college when I was road racing and training 350 - 400 a week, got to 250, was appalled but ignored it...watched a movie called fat, sick and almost dead (a bit of an infomercial, but motivating) and got after it the next day.

Starting in August I rode at least 4 days a week after work, nothing major, just miles, and at least one day on weekends. Fall and winter hit and it got darker earlier so the after work rides are kinda shut down, so I go to the gym 4 days mon-fri and hit the spin bike for 1:15. Weekends make it fun - racquetball, snowshoe, whiter to just burn some calls. Watch the calories - I've ben doing 1200 - 1500 all along. 40 points is 2000 calories and you don't need that if you aren't crushing the exercise.

No BS - write down everything you eat or drink for a week and track the cals. It's easy math - if calories in are less than calories out + BMR + exercise, you'll lose weight. If you lose a pound a week for the next 4 months, and you can do that without suffering at all, you'll be bueno.


----------



## jonberens (Aug 18, 2010)

Did the online WW and found it to be effective. I loved the recipe tool where you search based on the ingredients you have and it found a suitable dish. 

The weight tracking tool is good to. Yes you could do it in Excel but easier having someone else do it. 

I also found the articles on the WW for men section helpful and motivating.

Good luck!


----------

